# Fat Grip = Block/Slice?



## U Grooves

hey guys,

as most of you probably know, i regripped my driver the other week, and today (my first round with it), i was all over the shop. I hit 1 fairway with the big dog all day, it was a disaster. But my point is, during the round, the driver felt awfully fat and big in my hands. I felt like my wrists couldnt free up because they were holding the fat grip. My question is, can too fat a grip cause me to hit fades or blocks?

ps. it is quite embarassing being a 2 marker and blocking it into the tee tree.


----------



## 65nlovenit

According to the latest info I've read, when you close your hand on the grip, your fingers tips should "just" barely touch the palm of your hand. If theres a seperation between finger tips and palm your going to get twisting in your shots. If the tips touch the palm, it could result in blisters. This is just the latest I've picked up reading the Golf mags.


----------



## Foster4

yes a fat grip can cause fades/pushes b/c when you have a fat grip with smaller hands you can't turn over the club that the golf swing is intended to do therfore you can't get through the ball properly leaving the face open through impact... Big hands bigger grips Small hands skinny grips ...


----------



## cbwheeler

Having a bad grip, or grips on your clubs that don't fit your hands are probably the biggest causes of bad shots and swing flaws alike. This is because, the way you grip the club, controls how you can swing the club, backswing, position at the top, downswing, release, follow through; everything.

Please please please, get grips that fit. If not, you're just asking for swing flaws to develop.


----------

